# Botswana says yes to Sodomy



## Polishprince

In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.

However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.



Botswana legalises gay sex


----------



## WinterBorn

Most people say yes to sodomy.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

What people do in the privacy of their bedroom is their business.


----------



## Sunni Man

Botswana has the 3rd highest HIV/AIDS rate in the world, and one of the lowest birth rates in all of Africa.

With this new law legalizing fudge packing. In a few decades there wont hardly be any people left in that country.

Africa :: Botswana — The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency


----------



## Crepitus

Polishprince said:


> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex


Do you live in Botswana?

Are you afraid some big scary Tswana is gonna sneak up behind you and poke you in the butt?

Or is it that you are afraid if it's legal you will be unable to resist?


----------



## Polishprince

Not at all.  I was just commenting that people will be flocking to Botswana for sodomy, and native Botswana's will be able to get their fill of  buggery at home now.


----------



## progressive hunter

WinterBorn said:


> Most people say yes to sodomy.


speak for yourself,,,


----------



## WinterBorn

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say yes to sodomy.
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yourself,,,
Click to expand...


Every poll or study I have ever seen showed the majority of people enjoy oral sex.


----------



## progressive hunter

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say yes to sodomy.
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yourself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every poll or study I have ever seen showed the majority of people enjoy oral sex.
Click to expand...

you have a big problem with specifics,,,

your words change with every comment,,,


----------



## Nosmo King

Polishprince said:


> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex


Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?


----------



## Polishprince

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say yes to sodomy.
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yourself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every poll or study I have ever seen showed the majority of people enjoy oral sex.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen any studies at all on the subject, but really the word "sodomy" generally refers to taking it in the caboose,  the word "lewinsky" is used for what you are referring to


----------



## WinterBorn

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say yes to sodomy.
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yourself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every poll or study I have ever seen showed the majority of people enjoy oral sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have a big problem with specifics,,,
> 
> your words change with every comment,,,
Click to expand...


No, I spoke of sodomy being popular.   Sodomy includes oral sex.  My words did not change.


----------



## WinterBorn

Polishprince said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say yes to sodomy.
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yourself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every poll or study I have ever seen showed the majority of people enjoy oral sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any studies at all on the subject, but really the word "sodomy" generally refers to taking it in the caboose,  the word "lewinsky" is used for what you are referring to
Click to expand...


According to Merriam Webster:
*Definition of sodomy*
*: *anal or oral copulation with a member of the same or opposite sex


----------



## Polishprince

Nosmo King said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
Click to expand...



Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.

But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.

My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.


----------



## Polishprince

WinterBorn said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say yes to sodomy.
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yourself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every poll or study I have ever seen showed the majority of people enjoy oral sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any studies at all on the subject, but really the word "sodomy" generally refers to taking it in the caboose,  the word "lewinsky" is used for what you are referring to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Merriam Webster:
> *Definition of sodomy*
> *: *anal or oral copulation with a member of the same or opposite sex
Click to expand...



English is a living language and definitions change.   The term "gay" used to mean happy, example given.


----------



## Nosmo King

Polishprince said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
Click to expand...

Do you believe homosexuals recruit?  Do heterosexuals recruit?


----------



## WinterBorn

Polishprince said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say yes to sodomy.
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yourself,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every poll or study I have ever seen showed the majority of people enjoy oral sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any studies at all on the subject, but really the word "sodomy" generally refers to taking it in the caboose,  the word "lewinsky" is used for what you are referring to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Merriam Webster:
> *Definition of sodomy*
> *: *anal or oral copulation with a member of the same or opposite sex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> English is a living language and definitions change.   The term "gay" used to mean happy, example given.
Click to expand...


The term "sodomy" has, and does, include oral sex.    The fact that those who don't know better seem to think it only means buggery does not change that.


----------



## WinterBorn

Nosmo King said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe homosexuals recruit?  Do heterosexuals recruit?
Click to expand...


If you bring in 2 teenagers, I think you get a toaster.


----------



## progressive hunter

Nosmo King said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe homosexuals recruit?  Do heterosexuals recruit?
Click to expand...



as one of 4 brothers that were preyed upon  daily from the time I was 5 , yes they do recruit and more,,,,


----------



## Polishprince

Nosmo King said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe homosexuals recruit?  Do heterosexuals recruit?
Click to expand...



Absolutely, films like Boys Beware document how homosexuals look to recruit and bring people into the fold.


----------



## Nosmo King

progressive hunter said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe homosexuals recruit?  Do heterosexuals recruit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as one of 4 brothers that were preyed upon  daily from the time I was 5 , yes they do recruit and more,,,,
Click to expand...

Most child molesters identify as heterosexuals.


----------



## Nosmo King

Polishprince said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe homosexuals recruit?  Do heterosexuals recruit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, films like Boys Beware document how homosexuals look to recruit and bring people into the fold.
Click to expand...

And films like Reefer Madness told the audience they would go crazy after a blunt.


----------



## progressive hunter

Nosmo King said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe homosexuals recruit?  Do heterosexuals recruit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as one of 4 brothers that were preyed upon  daily from the time I was 5 , yes they do recruit and more,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most child molesters identify as heterosexuals.
Click to expand...




not in my experience,,,in fact a friend of mine was killed and most likely eaten by bob bordella,,,


----------



## WinterBorn

Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.


----------



## progressive hunter

WinterBorn said:


> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.


thats funny,,every one of them  I've talked to said they were molested and after awhile just went along with it,,,


----------



## Polishprince

WinterBorn said:


> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.




That's the common "scientific consensus" about Sexual Preferences, so that's what I would expect a liberal group like homosexuals to say.

But the facts are, the number of homos and trannies have increased exponentially over the past half century.   And unless that means there is something in our water supply, it means that societal pressure and recruitment efforts have been "successful" in getting people into this preference.


----------



## WinterBorn

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny,,every one of them  I've talked to said they were molested and after awhile just went along with it,,,
Click to expand...


The majority of the ones I knew who were molested were girls molested by men.

Never had anyone say they "turned" gay just because they were molested.


----------



## progressive hunter

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny,,every one of them  I've talked to said they were molested and after awhile just went along with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the ones I knew who were molested were girls molested by men.
> 
> Never had anyone say they "turned" gay just because they were molested.
Click to expand...

go to a gay party when they are  stoned,,,,

in my teen yrs I befriended an old queer that told me back in the day he had a house and on the 2nd floor he had a dorm room and had as many as 15 boys living there,,,he even had group pictures
and other pictures I didnt want to see

he would be pissed at the way gays are acting today


----------



## WinterBorn

Polishprince said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the common "scientific consensus" about Sexual Preferences, so that's what I would expect a liberal group like homosexuals to say.
> 
> But the facts are, the number of homos and trannies have increased exponentially over the past half century.   And unless that means there is something in our water supply, it means that societal pressure and recruitment efforts have been "successful" in getting people into this preference.
Click to expand...


Or, in the last half century, gays have stopped being beaten, murdered, fired, and totally ostracized for who they love.  In the UK homosexuality was illegal and would land you in prison until 1967.    If 2 men were caught having sex in a hotel, they would go to prison.  And that was up until 2000.


We don't have more homosexuals.   We have a society where homosexuals have less reason to fear being in the open.


I have been heterosexual my entire life.   There was no time that I became heterosexual.   And it is not just about sex.  I am attracted to, and fall in love with women.  Whether they have sex or not, gay men fall in love with other men.  Lesbians, regardless of whether they have sex, fall in love with other women.   I couldn't have romantic feelings for another man if I tried.


----------



## WinterBorn

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny,,every one of them  I've talked to said they were molested and after awhile just went along with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the ones I knew who were molested were girls molested by men.
> 
> Never had anyone say they "turned" gay just because they were molested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go to a gay party when they are  stoned,,,,
> 
> in my teen yrs I befriended an old queer that told me back in the day he had a house and on the 2nd floor he had a dorm room and had as many as 15 boys living there,,,he even had group pictures
> and other pictures I didnt want to see
> 
> he would be pissed at the way gays are acting today
Click to expand...


I was active in the theater in the late 70s.    Gays and getting stoned were both pretty popular.   The gay men were more interested in other gay men than in straight men.  Those who wanted boys are pedophiles.


----------



## Polishprince

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny,,every one of them  I've talked to said they were molested and after awhile just went along with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the ones I knew who were molested were girls molested by men.
> 
> Never had anyone say they "turned" gay just because they were molested.
Click to expand...



Personally, I think there are a variable number of reasons why someone might decide to become gay or transexual.  But I think one of the main reasons is the lack of good, normative role models for youths.  When I was a kid, we had strong, Normative men like John Wayne and  Lee Marvin to look at, compared to today with  males like Jussie Smollett and Ru Paul.    I don't think its any surprise that kids are turning queer.


----------



## progressive hunter

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny,,every one of them  I've talked to said they were molested and after awhile just went along with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the ones I knew who were molested were girls molested by men.
> 
> Never had anyone say they "turned" gay just because they were molested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go to a gay party when they are  stoned,,,,
> 
> in my teen yrs I befriended an old queer that told me back in the day he had a house and on the 2nd floor he had a dorm room and had as many as 15 boys living there,,,he even had group pictures
> and other pictures I didnt want to see
> 
> he would be pissed at the way gays are acting today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was active in the theater in the late 70s.    Gays and getting stoned were both pretty popular.   The gay men were more interested in other gay men than in straight men.  Those who wanted boys are pedophiles.
Click to expand...



pedos that like boys are still homo,,,

my old gay friend told me that all gays like young boys and if they say different they are lying,,,

thats why they shave their chests and use lotion on their skin,,,and look at their magazines,,,its all young men


----------



## progressive hunter

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny,,every one of them  I've talked to said they were molested and after awhile just went along with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the ones I knew who were molested were girls molested by men.
> 
> Never had anyone say they "turned" gay just because they were molested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go to a gay party when they are  stoned,,,,
> 
> in my teen yrs I befriended an old queer that told me back in the day he had a house and on the 2nd floor he had a dorm room and had as many as 15 boys living there,,,he even had group pictures
> and other pictures I didnt want to see
> 
> he would be pissed at the way gays are acting today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was active in the theater in the late 70s.    Gays and getting stoned were both pretty popular.   The gay men were more interested in other gay men than in straight men.  Those who wanted boys are pedophiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> pedos that like boys are still homo,,,
> 
> my old gay friend told me that all gays like young boys and if they say different they are lying,,,
> 
> thats why they shave their chests and use lotion on their skin,,,and look at their magazines,,,its all young men
Click to expand...



North American Man/Boy Love Association - RationalWiki


----------



## Nosmo King

Polishprince said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the common "scientific consensus" about Sexual Preferences, so that's what I would expect a liberal group like homosexuals to say.
> 
> But the facts are, the number of homos and trannies have increased exponentially over the past half century.   And unless that means there is something in our water supply, it means that societal pressure and recruitment efforts have been "successful" in getting people into this preference.
Click to expand...

"Facts"?

Morempeol are no longer ashamed of being who they ar.  There are no recruitment efforts.  Just pride in thems lives.  Refusal to knuckle under to homophobic bullies.


----------



## WinterBorn

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every homosexual I have ever asked said they were that way for their entire lives.   Some didn't come out until later, but that was more about societal pressure than actual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny,,every one of them  I've talked to said they were molested and after awhile just went along with it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the ones I knew who were molested were girls molested by men.
> 
> Never had anyone say they "turned" gay just because they were molested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go to a gay party when they are  stoned,,,,
> 
> in my teen yrs I befriended an old queer that told me back in the day he had a house and on the 2nd floor he had a dorm room and had as many as 15 boys living there,,,he even had group pictures
> and other pictures I didnt want to see
> 
> he would be pissed at the way gays are acting today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was active in the theater in the late 70s.    Gays and getting stoned were both pretty popular.   The gay men were more interested in other gay men than in straight men.  Those who wanted boys are pedophiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> pedos that like boys are still homo,,,
> 
> my old gay friend told me that all gays like young boys and if they say different they are lying,,,
> 
> thats why they shave their chests and use lotion on their skin,,,and look at their magazines,,,its all young men
Click to expand...


Any time one old perv tries to speak for everyone, I have to laugh.

No, they do not all like young boys.  The old perv was just trying to justify his own pedophilia.


----------



## fncceo

WinterBorn said:


> Most people say yes to sodomy.



I typically say, 'Please'.

Followed by, 'Thank you'.


----------



## progressive hunter

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny,,every one of them  I've talked to said they were molested and after awhile just went along with it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the ones I knew who were molested were girls molested by men.
> 
> Never had anyone say they "turned" gay just because they were molested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go to a gay party when they are  stoned,,,,
> 
> in my teen yrs I befriended an old queer that told me back in the day he had a house and on the 2nd floor he had a dorm room and had as many as 15 boys living there,,,he even had group pictures
> and other pictures I didnt want to see
> 
> he would be pissed at the way gays are acting today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was active in the theater in the late 70s.    Gays and getting stoned were both pretty popular.   The gay men were more interested in other gay men than in straight men.  Those who wanted boys are pedophiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> pedos that like boys are still homo,,,
> 
> my old gay friend told me that all gays like young boys and if they say different they are lying,,,
> 
> thats why they shave their chests and use lotion on their skin,,,and look at their magazines,,,its all young men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any time one old perv tries to speak for everyone, I have to laugh.
> 
> No, they do not all like young boys.  The old perv was just trying to justify his own pedophilia.
Click to expand...



but you do it all the time,,,


----------



## WinterBorn

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the ones I knew who were molested were girls molested by men.
> 
> Never had anyone say they "turned" gay just because they were molested.
> 
> 
> 
> go to a gay party when they are  stoned,,,,
> 
> in my teen yrs I befriended an old queer that told me back in the day he had a house and on the 2nd floor he had a dorm room and had as many as 15 boys living there,,,he even had group pictures
> and other pictures I didnt want to see
> 
> he would be pissed at the way gays are acting today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was active in the theater in the late 70s.    Gays and getting stoned were both pretty popular.   The gay men were more interested in other gay men than in straight men.  Those who wanted boys are pedophiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> pedos that like boys are still homo,,,
> 
> my old gay friend told me that all gays like young boys and if they say different they are lying,,,
> 
> thats why they shave their chests and use lotion on their skin,,,and look at their magazines,,,its all young men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any time one old perv tries to speak for everyone, I have to laugh.
> 
> No, they do not all like young boys.  The old perv was just trying to justify his own pedophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you do it all the time,,,
Click to expand...


No, I do not.


----------



## anotherlife

Polishprince said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
Click to expand...


Gays don't respect anything, especially teenagers, if you don't criminalize them.


----------



## Polishprince

anotherlife said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gays don't respect anything, especially teenagers, if you don't criminalize them.
Click to expand...



I don't know about that, but I do know this.

The whole reason why Homosexuals invented Gay Marriage to start with was to get a rise out of Normative people.

That's why after the Supreme Court invented the institution, and it suddenly became "acceptable" and legal, our homo friends immediately launched into the entire Tranny Rights bullshit, use of ladies' rooms by men in dresses, etc.

They wanted to make sure we stayed offended and shocked.

If Sex Changes become mainstream and acceptable , they will go for something even crazier.


----------



## Polishprince

WinterBorn said:


> We don't have more homosexuals.   We have a society where homosexuals have less reason to fear being in the open.
> 
> 
> I have been heterosexual my entire life.   There was no time that I became heterosexual.   And it is not just about sex.  I am attracted to, and fall in love with women.  Whether they have sex or not, gay men fall in love with other men.  Lesbians, regardless of whether they have sex, fall in love with other women.   I couldn't have romantic feelings for another man if I tried.




Instead we have a society where Normative folks are afraid to be out in the open.   If young normal people want to march down the street,  in pride of their Normalcy, they are condemned.   "keep it to yourself" is what they tell the young people.   Politicians who say they are normal, refuse to stand up for their own Sexual Preferences.

I can't see where any of this is good


----------



## anotherlife

Polishprince said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gays don't respect anything, especially teenagers, if you don't criminalize them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that, but I do know this.
> 
> The whole reason why Homosexuals invented Gay Marriage to start with was to get a rise out of Normative people.
> 
> That's why after the Supreme Court invented the institution, and it suddenly became "acceptable" and legal, our homo friends immediately launched into the entire Tranny Rights bullshit, use of ladies' rooms by men in dresses, etc.
> 
> They wanted to make sure we stayed offended and shocked.
> 
> If Sex Changes become mainstream and acceptable , they will go for something even crazier.
Click to expand...


Yes.  Looks like homosexuality is just a part of a much bigger mental disorder.  I thought though that the gay marriage thing was about things like getting on employer sponsored family healthcare schemes.


----------



## Nosmo King

Polishprince said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gays don't respect anything, especially teenagers, if you don't criminalize them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that, but I do know this.
> 
> The whole reason why Homosexuals invented Gay Marriage to start with was to get a rise out of Normative people.
> 
> That's why after the Supreme Court invented the institution, and it suddenly became "acceptable" and legal, our homo friends immediately launched into the entire Tranny Rights bullshit, use of ladies' rooms by men in dresses, etc.
> 
> They wanted to make sure we stayed offended and shocked.
> 
> If Sex Changes become mainstream and acceptable , they will go for something even crazier.
Click to expand...

Yeah.  That whole ‘equal rights’ thing is nothing more than a cruel ruse to annoy you personally.

This is what happens when idiots get broadband


----------



## Polishprince

anotherlife said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> In much of Africa, its totally illegal for a man to take it in the ass.
> 
> However, now those with that preferences on the dark continent will be able to flock to Botswana to travel the Hershey highway.
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana legalises gay sex
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think homosexuality _should_ be a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to each country to decide for themselves.
> 
> But in my country, America, I have no problem if a male wants to take it in the ass.
> 
> My problem is with homosexuals trying to recruit Normative folks, particularly teenagers.  They should show respect for Normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gays don't respect anything, especially teenagers, if you don't criminalize them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that, but I do know this.
> 
> The whole reason why Homosexuals invented Gay Marriage to start with was to get a rise out of Normative people.
> 
> That's why after the Supreme Court invented the institution, and it suddenly became "acceptable" and legal, our homo friends immediately launched into the entire Tranny Rights bullshit, use of ladies' rooms by men in dresses, etc.
> 
> They wanted to make sure we stayed offended and shocked.
> 
> If Sex Changes become mainstream and acceptable , they will go for something even crazier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Looks like homosexuality is just a part of a much bigger mental disorder.  I thought though that the gay marriage thing was about things like getting on employer sponsored family healthcare schemes.
Click to expand...



Sure, Homosexuals like the money.   But it isn't the real motivation at all. They did it for years on Springer program before it reaped legal benefits.


----------

